# 97 nissan running poorly



## Randallcblitz (Oct 11, 2006)

my97 nissan altima starts missing when your going down the road at a steady speed and the car is not pulling or coasting. It useally happens when the transmission kicks into overdrive. The car will shake real bad and then the check engine light comes on. The code is p0304 misfire on no.#4 cyl. The car idles fine and runs fine untill there is no load on the engine at cruising speed. I'm also noticieing the car skipping a little when you first take off. I've relaced wires plugs dis. cap rotor checked for leaks around intake took fuel inj. rail loose all inj. spraying fine didn't find any leaks in intake gasket. What could it be? Please help before I pull the rest of my hair out. Oh I also replaced the fuel filter.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Yout intake gasket is leaking, psray around the intake again

http://www.nissanforums.com/u13-1993-1997-altima/133066-future-probs.html


----------



## Randallcblitz (Oct 11, 2006)

Thats what I dreaded hearing but I guess I've got to face the facts. I used wd40 last time. I'll go and get some carb. cleaner and trie again but I think you are right on the money. Thanks for your help.


----------

